# Trace: 15.1 Piebald Cob Mare - Ardlea Tayto



## AppyLover (27 December 2015)

Hi Guys

My sister (ThePiebaldMoomin) and I are trying to find information on her Mare (The forum is still not working for her so asked me to post)

Her name is Ardlea Tayto, shes a 15.1/15.2 cob with huge amounts of bone, very stocky and built like a tank. She was bought from the New Forest Horse Sales back in May this year and looks to have been in England since 2011 as this is when she got a passport but no one had changed ownership until we got her, Apparently she had just been left in a field by herself for the year previously and had apparently driven before this (Which I think is unlikely trying to long rein her scared her *****less), She had obviously been mistreated since being in England by someone as she was and still can be very nose shy, was scared of humans and had no idea what her name was and still doesn't she just responds to nicknames we have given her. 

According to her passport she is 11 this year and was bred at Ardlea House in Ireland by a lady called Gerty Tynan who my sister has contacted twice and received nothing back, As time goes on I am starting to wonder if its a fake passport as its a basic white Irish one but the page where it shows the horses info and colouring etc is glued in over the top of pages as an add in like it wasn't there when the passport was done and it appears that the breeder has another horse she bred called Ardlea Tayto according to her youtube channel.

Ardlea also has a very noticeable hoof injury on her front left hoof which now doesn't appear to cause her any issues but not knowing how it happened or when it happened we don't truly know and even the vet said you could spend thousands to find out its just cosmetic.

If anyone recognises her or knows anyone who might we would really appreciate it as we hate not knowing anything about her, we will be getting the vet out early next year for teeth and to check her chip but thought I would try here as well 

Sorry for the amount of Pictures

When she Arrived











After she was hogged and more recent photos


----------



## be positive (27 December 2015)

I cannot help with your mares history but do know that most of the horses with the Ardlea prefix are not bred by the stud, they seem to buy in horses and just stick the prefix on everything, the names do seem to be used more than once, a friend of mine bought one early this year and so did ffion winnie on here she bought her coloured cob from there, send her a pm as she may fill in a few gaps for you. 

Your mare is lucky she ended up with you, she probably came over as a "perfect first horse, safe in every way", pretty much as my friends did, then proved to be very green and totally not as described, you get a guarantee and can return them but the costs and hassle normally mean it is not worth it, so some end up being sold on or left in a field the lucky ones find a decent home and get schooled on, good luck tracking down her past but it is likely she has done very little and what she has may, like the driving, have been done badly, enjoy her for what she is now.


----------



## AppyLover (28 December 2015)

be positive said:



			I cannot help with your mares history but do know that most of the horses with the Ardlea prefix are not bred by the stud, they seem to buy in horses and just stick the prefix on everything, the names do seem to be used more than once, a friend of mine bought one early this year and so did ffion winnie on here she bought her coloured cob from there, send her a pm as she may fill in a few gaps for you. 

Your mare is lucky she ended up with you, she probably came over as a "perfect first horse, safe in every way", pretty much as my friends did, then proved to be very green and totally not as described, you get a guarantee and can return them but the costs and hassle normally mean it is not worth it, so some end up being sold on or left in a field the lucky ones find a decent home and get schooled on, good luck tracking down her past but it is likely she has done very little and what she has may, like the driving, have been done badly, enjoy her for what she is now.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for commenting  She's a perfect plod along (our YO bought her as a project and we bought off of her before she did anything with her as she said she would be perfect for us) and exactly what I needed in preparation for my 3 year old next year  We think she used to be a riding school horse but will most likely not know. She's got a home for life with us its so nice watching her change and get a personality. I knew from their site that they don't just breed them but always thought the Ardlea prefix meant they did and her passport does say that they were her breeder but hopefully we will find out sometime  I will definitely message ffion Winnie


----------

